# Your Reger Cello Suites Recording(s)



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

In the spirit of the Bach cello suites thread, I thought that the Reger suites also deserved some spotlight.

My favorite recording of this piece is probably Bengtsson's, who emphasizes the connection between Reger and Bach. Here is a clip of the first prelude (may not be available in some countries) - 



.

Schiefen is the second pick for me; he brings a more romanticized approach to the suites. Just compare the first 3 1/2 minutes of the video below with Bengtsson's interpretation.





Thanks - Reger's cello suites should definitely be ranked among Britten's and Ysaÿe's sonata.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know them, but Reger's string quartets have made a very favourable impression on me (Drolc Quartet on DG, btw) so I must give his solo cello suites a listen.

Thanks for the heads-up, Portamento.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I only have Ulrich Horn's recording on Naxos and I like his passionate performance. That Bengtsson's light and elegant playing sounds very nice.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Portamento said:


> My favorite recording of this piece is probably Bengtsson's, who emphasizes the connection between Reger and Bach. Here is a clip of the first prelude (may not be available in some countries) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I similarly enjoy Norbert Hilgar on the Bach side of things and as you do, Schiefen on the more romantic side  Either way, it was a great thought to give these a little more light as the are very good.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Excellent thread. Big fan of the highly underrated cello works of Reger. I have this version of Becker and Gerhardt, which includes solo cello and cello/piano sonatas:

https://www.amazon.com/Reger-Cello-Sonatas-Nos-1-4-Suites/dp/B0012Y1HIC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494193977&sr=8-1&keywords=reger+cello

Mondo recommended.

-09


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

tortkis said:


> I only have Ulrich Horn's recording on Naxos and I like his passionate performance. That Bengtsson's *light and elegant playing* sounds very nice.


Exactly why I like Bengtsson. He plays with clarity, not overdoing the rubato or making the difficult score sound too thick (as the vast majority of performers do with Reger).


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

This was a new piece for me that I heard thanks to the Solo Repertoire List thread, and I thoroughly enjoyed the suites. I was already a fan of Reger's string quartets, but some of his other music has taken me more time to get into. The performance I heard was by Ulrich Horn, who I've never heard of, and it was quite good.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've tried them once, was no success, sorry.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Exactly why I like Bengtsson. He plays with clarity, not overdoing the rubato or making the difficult score sound too thick (as the vast majority of performers do with Reger).


I sometimes wonder what kind of playing style romantic / late romantic composers preferred. Even if it may not be historically correct, I like to hear their music, especially chamber works and songs, played in a restrained, graceful way, like HIP style for early music.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I've tried them once, was no success, sorry.


That's okay - Reger is not for everyone. At least you tried... maybe give it another listen?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Portamento said:


> That's okay - Reger is not for everyone. At least you tried... maybe give it another listen?


I feared this answer coming, but will do.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I feared this answer coming, but will do.


Pugg: just a thought: maybe also try the Reger cello/piano sonatas, too. Different than the solo cello pieces; quite good in my opinion.

-09


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

I like this set:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

tortkis said:


> I only have Ulrich Horn's recording on Naxos and I like his passionate performance. That Bengtsson's light and elegant playing sounds very nice.


This is the one I have, too.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I like this set:


Yes! That's the one to which I referred; highly recommended. Beautiful recordings and performances.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Everyone seems to love Gerhardt, but I find his playing of the suites too rushed in places. I much prefer Bengtsson's clean and elegant sound, with minimal rubato.

Here is a playlist of Bengtsson's performance on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMtw...IW3jiKa0MrDanB

After listening how would you compare the two playing styles?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I am an ignorant soul when it comes to Reger. I will look into the YouTube listings and give a first timers impression.


----------

